# Short thow shifter question



## dmrock (Dec 17, 2014)

I've done a lot of research on short throw shifters and want to have one installed on my 06. I've read some good reviews for the one sold on gtog8ta, its quite a bit cheaper than the others and I was just wondering if knows of any drawbacks to this shifter as far as quality or installation? The transmission fluid in my car was changed just a few months ago, I know the transmission needs to be lowered for installation will the fluid need to be changed again? Thanks for any help


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dmrock said:


> I've done a lot of research on short throw shifters and want to have one installed on my 06. I've read some good reviews for the one sold on gtog8ta, its quite a bit cheaper than the others and I was just wondering if knows of any drawbacks to this shifter as far as quality or installation? The transmission fluid in my car was changed just a few months ago, I know the transmission needs to be lowered for installation will the fluid need to be changed again? Thanks for any help


I resisted on upgrading from the OEM one cause of the cost. However the OEM one was just that awful it had to go. I researched at that time (2006) and determined for me the GMM Rip Shifter street version is what I wanted. Welcome To Ripshift - Australia's Fastest Manual Shifter

Was worth the cost. It put the fun back in shifting gears. I was afraid of ripping through the gears with the OEM one for fear of hitting 1st gear when up shifting. The Rip Shifter locks you out of first when up shifting from 2nd. May be worth considering? 

I know Eric at GTO/G8 .... good guy and sells good stuff and he backs it up. If it performs like the JHPGMM rip shifter may be worth a look. Call and ask him how it compares.


----------



## dmrock (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you I appreciate it. Might be a silly question but I wont have to change transmission fluid again will I ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dmrock said:


> Thank you I appreciate it. Might be a silly question but I wont have to change transmission fluid again will I ?


No, I didn't. Whichever you get make sure you use locktite on the bolt threads. Will say so in the instructions.


----------

